# Anyone know about betta fish/ fish in general



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a betta fish for years as a kid without heaters, filters, etc. 

I bought a pretty blue male yesturday, and a new 1.5 gallon tank. Yesturday he swam around alot and ate. Today he has not moved unless i mess with him or ate. Is it stress? Should Iget a heater for his tank? 
It gets down into the low 40's to high 30s at night.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

When it's that cold at my house I put the tank on a heating pad. Mine seem to slow down when it's cold. I have two


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter raised beta's and small little bowels, they dont need heater..maybe its shock? did you add his old water into the new water? allow the water to become room temp? I think my daughter had some kind of drops you can put in the water for stress I believe..


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The water was room temp, I used bottled water, I hate my well water here. He seems to be a little more active now, hes in a different place every time I check him. Will get some stress drops and maybe a heater... not sure, hopefully I can find someone betta knowledgable at petsmart.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine do that when I first get them. I think just shock. My big one still does that now until I walk up to the tank with food lol


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 16, 2013)

While the fish may be stressed, you are correct that ambient temperature affects the physical behavior of Betas. When the room cools down or becomes cold, the fish will suspend activity and display a form of hibernation. You will find that their food consumption is minimal and just enough to survive.

If you do add heat, you will see a complete turn around in the activity of your Beta.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

BrokenArrowRanch, after school I can post you a much more thorough response. Right now I have to get to my college classes. Might I suggest joining http://www.ultimatebettas.com/ for your answers. I am actually a moderator there.



happybleats said:


> My daughter raised beta's and small little bowels, they dont need heater..maybe its shock? did you add his old water into the new water? allow the water to become room temp? I think my daughter had some kind of drops you can put in the water for stress I believe..


Actually yes, yes they do need heaters.

Betta splendens is a tropical species. In order to thrive, not just barely survive, they need water that is warmer than room temperature. Think about it, where are they from? Their common name gives that away. Siam is now modern day Thailand. Thailand's average temperature for the year ranges between 75 and 95 degrees. Definitely above room temperature.


----------

